# Firewood Ratings And More!!



## graybeard (Dec 4, 2009)

http://www.mb-soft.com/juca/print/firewood.html

graybeard


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 4, 2009)

I believe that is directed more at heating use than smoking...


----------



## placebo (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks for the info. As that chart is referring to firewood you may want to add a disclaimer so some folks don't get confused. I'd hate to see someone try to use a soft wood for smoking food because they saw that chart and it was listed as excellent or good. Just a thought.


----------

